# Eclipse Run Java Application und JMF



## Rave (7. Mrz 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe 2 Fragen bezüglich Eclipse 

1. Ich kann wenn ich auf Run klicke keine Java Applications ausführen....in der Auswahl erscheint nicht ausser ein Eintrag der übersetzt Kein Programm heisst !
Jemand ne Idee woran das liegen kann ?? Java ist installiert und eigentlich auch in den Einstellungen von Eclipse alles angegeben!

2. Wie kann ich das Java Media Framework in Eclipse benutzen ?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## eRaaaa (7. Mrz 2011)

Rave hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe 2 Fragen bezüglich Eclipse
> 
> ...



Hast du auch eine main-Methode? =)
Ein Screenshot/Code etc. könnte evtl. auch weiterhelfen dir zu helfen


----------



## Rave (7. Mrz 2011)

eRaaaa hat gesagt.:


> Hast du auch eine main-Methode? =)
> Ein Screenshot/Code etc. könnte evtl. auch weiterhelfen dir zu helfen



ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Das sind die Screenshots


----------



## Andi_CH (8. Mrz 2011)

Hast du schon eine Run-Konfiguration eingerichtet?

Auf dem grünen Pfeil unter "Run configurations ..."
Aber  klick als erstes irgendwo in deine Klasse die das Main enthält ;-)

Es geht auch so:
Klick auf dem Menupunkt "Run"
Dann auf "Run as" und dann ist vermutlich "Java Appliation" für dich das Richtige.

Oder so:
Alternativ kanns du das auch im Navigator auf deiner Klasse die das Main enthält mit der rechten Maustaste und "run as" einrichten.

Wenn der Klick auf den grünen Pfeil immer noch nicht geht musst du mal daneben auf das kleine schwarze Dreieck klicken und dann die richtige Runkonfiguration auswählen.
Ach ja, Den Debugger startest du auf dem Käfer links des grünen Pfeils - der übernimmt die Konfigurationen des Runs und umgekehrt.


----------



## Rave (8. Mrz 2011)

Andi_CH hat gesagt.:


> Hast du schon eine Run-Konfiguration eingerichtet?
> 
> Auf dem grünen Pfeil unter "Run configurations ..."
> Aber  klick als erstes irgendwo in deine Klasse die das Main enthält ;-)
> ...




Geht alles nicht !! Wie du auf dem Screenshot oben sehen kannst zeigt er mir wenn ich auf "run as" klicke nichts an !! Und egal was ich mache es kommt nichts !
Wenn ich auf Debug klicke kommt ein Fenster wo ich zwischen:
Ant Build
Ant Build...

entscheiden kann, aber das bringt mir ja auch nichts !!!


----------



## Rave (8. Mrz 2011)

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Das zeigt er mir an aber ich kann auch nicht umstellen


----------



## eRaaaa (8. Mrz 2011)

Du hast aber auch ein JavaProjekt erstellt ja? Nicht nur eine Klasse? 
(auf den Screenshots kann man den PackageExplorer leider nicht ganz sehen)
In den RunConfigurations müsste aber zumindest das Projekt + die main-class ausgewählt werden....

Also vllt nochmal neu:

- New --> Java Project
- dann im src-Folder im default-Package (oder erst einmal ein neues Package erstellen) deine Klasse einfügen! 

Hast du das?


----------



## Rave (8. Mrz 2011)

Okay das kannt ich von meinem vorherigen Editor noch nicht 

Nun gehts 

Nur noch das Java Media Framework reinbekommen dann hab ich alles =)

Ist das ähnlich einfach zu lösen ?? 

Und danke schonmal =)


----------



## eRaaaa (8. Mrz 2011)

Naja, also


> 2. Wie kann ich das Java Media Framework in Eclipse benutzen ?



ist ja jetzt keine wirklich präzise Frage 

Aber ich denke es geht eher um die Einrichtung/Installation:
Generell kann man sagen: Bibliotheken herunterladen, (entpacken) und in Eclipse die jar Files in den BuildPath aufnehmen, das geht beispielsweise über rechte Maustaste auf dein Projekt --> BuildPath --> Configure BuildPath --> und dann im Libraries Tab "Add JARs" oder "Add External JARs" auswählen (je nachdem: evtl. vorher die Jar Files ins Projekt kopieren z.B. in ein extra Ordner libs oder so)


----------

